
Blade Runner 2049 underperformance at box office a 'mystery' to Denis Villeneuve - doener
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/blade-runner-2049-underperformance-box-office-mystery-denis-villeneuve-despite-career-best-reviews-140047845.html
======
tqh
After Ghost in the Shell i don't watch remakes in cinema. I'll watch it when
it comes to Netflix.

~~~
anotheryou
anything better than that ghost in a shell butchery :)

I really liked the sound on this one, might be worth going to the cinema for.

------
fractallyte
Hmm... perhaps because it was rubbish?

I'm deeply suspicious of anyone who claims to have loved it.

